# Star Trek Enterprise on HDNET



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

I picked this show up several weeks ago on HDNET. I am a Trek fan but never had really seen Enterprise. Well, I like it and began to record each day at 1:00est. So today they show what I'm guessing is the last or close to last episode on '04 where they are trying to save Earth from the Xindi. I go to check the info for the next episode to air on Monday at 1, BUT THERE IS NONE! It looks as though HDNET has stopped showing Enterprise just while I was getting to 'the end' of the season!!! I've emailed them and have not gotten a response yet.

It also seems that Sci Fi isn't showing Enterprise anymore... I wasn't following their 'timeline' of the show, but was hoping to catch what I am now missing on HDNET.

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's probably a planned hiatus on both channels. But don't be too surprised if HDNet just re-runs the same season you just saw.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

Star Trek: Enterprise is showing in my guide and on scifi.com next tuesday 6/17 on scifi starting at 6pm central.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, Enterprise has moved to Tuesdays on Sci-Fi.

But what the heck happened with HDNet? They are stopping after showing 2 parts of a 3 part episode. And it was in the guide before (for a Monday 6/16 showing of the new episode), but now it has disappeared. Seems like a last minute decision to take it off the air. It's a weird time for a hiatus when only half of season 4 was left. Maybe Sci-Fi has bought the HD rights to it from HDNet.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Such is the life of watching a show in reruns...

SciFi HD says they will show four episodes back to back on Mondays from 7PM (ET). I hope they show it without commercials like HDNet. 
http://www.scifi.com/enterprise/

NOTE: When looking at the guide Star Trek: TNG is scheduled for Mondays and Enterprise scheduled for Tuesdays with three episodes starting at 7PM (ET).

Perhaps they'll make up their mind soon.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I had not noticed that until I saw this thread. When you search for "star trek" on their website you get nothing as well. Come on guys! Just finish the last season, for heaven's sake.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Xindi-season was season 3... there were 4 seasons of Enterprise, so while they stopped in the middle of a season and before a conclusion to that story, there is still a whole "nother" season to go.

Not sure what the deal is, I haven't watched on HDNet for a while... but it used to be they ran episodes in order on Monday nights at 9pm I believe... then the rest of the week at various times they ran seemingly random episodes... but the ones being shown in order from start to finish were on Mondays at 9pm. Don't know if that is still the case or not.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

How bogus. You think they'd at least play the last dozen episodes or so of season 4 on Monday night.

Would this be a good time to post that Enterprise is still only $34.95 a season over on amazon.com?

Personal recommendation: Buy season 4 for sure, season 3 if you like the series, season 1 if you're a fan and season 2 if you've already bought the other three.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm really ticked that HD-NET stopped showing Enterprise.

I've been watching since HD-NET started Season 1 Episode 1, and I had 9 episodes to go to the series finale, and they pulled the plug. I'm going to have to search for episodes streamed online, as I know SciFi is still in early seasons and I'm not going to wait for them to catch up to where HD-NET left us hanging ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> How bogus. You think they'd at least play the last dozen episodes or so of season 4 on Monday night.
> 
> Would this be a good time to post that Enterprise is still only $34.95 a season over on amazon.com?
> 
> Personal recommendation: Buy season 4 for sure, season 3 if you like the series, season 1 if you're a fan and season 2 if you've already bought the other three.


That's actually one of the main reasons why I haven't watched on HDNet in a while. I own all the season DVDs and they look really nice, even for SD and they are in widescreen and 5.1 surround. I watched on HDNet at first to see some episodes that I liked best in HD... but mostly go back and watch my DVDs when I get the urge.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Personal recommendation: Buy season 4 for sure, season 3 if you like the series, season 1 if you're a fan and season 2 if you've already bought the other three.


Or just get them from Netflix and watch them in order on a DVD player that upconverts like I did last year. 

Being a big fan of TOS but most definitely not a fan of TNG, DS9 or Voyager I was surprised how much I liked Enterprise.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HDMe said:


> The Xindi-season was season 3... there were 4 seasons of Enterprise, so while they stopped in the middle of a season and before a conclusion to that story, there is still a whole "nother" season to go.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is, I haven't watched on HDNet for a while... but it used to be they ran episodes in order on Monday nights at 9pm I believe... then the rest of the week at various times they ran seemingly random episodes... but the ones being shown in order from start to finish were on Mondays at 9pm. Don't know if that is still the case or not.


They had changed it. They were running the episodes in order on Mondays and they had them in order M-F at 1PM. They were in season 4 on the Monday night's episodes and Season 3 at 1PM.

I sent an email to an old buddy there giving him some sh*t. If I get a response I'll post it here if he's okay with that.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I guess I'll do. And they do look very good on an upconverting DVD player. I rented one disc for an episode that didn't record correctly a while ago and was quite impressed with the quality.



RunnerFL said:


> Or just get them from Netflix and watch them in order on a DVD player that upconverts like I did last year.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's a guess on what happened.

Sci Fi was not ready to go HD when they did and because of that HDNet had the HD rights which may have expired. SciFi is now capable of broadcasting the show in HD (hopefully they will).

That's just a guess...I'm trying to get a confirm from my friend at HDNet.

I would buy the DVDs, but the show really benefits from being in HD.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Having started watching on Monday nights on HDNet, I am disappointed that there are only a few episodes left which will not be shown there. Even though SciFi now is showing it in HD, it was terrific to watch it _without commercials _on HDNet. Plus I'll now have to wait months to see the last few episodes.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

We have to wait and see if SciFi starts showing it in HD. The guide doesn't list it as HD for this upcoming Tuesday, but the guide isn't always accurate about this.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah man, I notice that today Enterprise didn't record...why the heck is HDNet stopping when there 9 more episodes? ARGH!

I guess I better consider getting it on DVD now. Blah!


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm gonna see if I can get it from Blockbuster online since I already have that service.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, I got word back from my friend...

It appears there's some sort of contract dispute going on and they had to pull it.

He suggested that I stop being cheap and buy the DVDs...I suggested he stopped being cheap and pay his syndication bill. I got a notice a bit later that he was sending me the DVD set...I guess that's cheaper than the syndication charges.

He thinks there's a decent chance they'll work it out.
------


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

FYI - Enterprise is available free streamed online at lots of sites ... Be creative in your searches and you'll find it. I have 9 episodes left, I'm not buying a DVD box set for 9 stinkin' episodes!


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

If you really want enterprise on dvd try deepdiscount.com at checkout you can get 20% off your order with code supersale. This must be used by 6/22/08 and you can only use it once.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

I am disappointed as well...

Is it my imagination or does/did the HD on HDNet look a LOT better than the HD on Sci-Fi? I also have to stretch the image on Sci-Fi to fill the screen, as if it's in 720p?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

rkish said:


> I am disappointed as well...
> 
> Is it my imagination or does/did the HD on HDNet look a LOT better than the HD on Sci-Fi? I also have to stretch the image on Sci-Fi to fill the screen, as if it's in 720p?


No, it's worse...in many cases Sci-Fi HD isn't always HD. I fear the Enterprise they're going to show is the SD version.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've seen a bit of a few Enterprises on Sci-Fi HD. They're definitely SD. I always figured HDNET had somehow negotiated exclusive rights to broadcast the show in HD. But whatever accounts for it, it's really hard to enjoy watching it on Sci-Fi HD in SD after seeing it in HD on HDNET. I much prefer just watching the SD DVDs on my upconverting DVD player.



Ken S said:


> No, it's worse...in many cases Sci-Fi HD isn't always HD. I fear the Enterprise they're going to show is the SD version.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

So...I turned on the SciFi HD showing of Enterprise. It was in 1080i, but it looked like some kind of upconverted SD showing rather than the HD versions that were shown on HDNet.


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

Ken S said:


> So...I turned on the SciFi HD showing of Enterprise. It was in 1080i, but it looked like some kind of upconverted SD showing rather than the HD versions that were shown on HDNet.


The ones on my DVR are letter-boxed SD. They look terrible compared to HDNet.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

shendley said:


> I've seen a bit of a few Enterprises on Sci-Fi HD. They're definitely HD. I always figured HDNET had somehow negotiated exclusive rights to broadcast the show in HD. But whatever accounts for it, it's really hard to enjoy watching it on Sci-Fi HD in SD after seeing it in HD on HDNET. I much prefer just watching the SD DVDs on my upconverting DVD player.


That is correct. HDnet secured the exclusive HD broadcast rights for Enterprise.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> FYI - Enterprise is available free streamed online at lots of sites ... Be creative in your searches and you'll find it. I have 9 episodes left, I'm not buying a DVD box set for 9 stinkin' episodes!


I am with you on this...9 freak'n episodes left, man! I was seriously considering the DVDs, then I saw the SciFi shows and they are ok, but way behind and not as appealing to watch in whatever it is they are airing it in (picture framed?). I'll start searching this weekend.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I am with you on this...9 freak'n episodes left, man! I was seriously considering the DVDs, then I saw the SciFi shows and they are ok, but way behind and not as appealing to watch in whatever it is they are airing it in (picture framed?). I'll start searching this weekend.


The standard vernacular would be "window-boxed", though I have a few more "colorful" terms for it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

petergaryr said:


> That is correct. HDnet secured the exclusive HD broadcast rights for Enterprise.


Who has the rights now?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

elaclair said:


> The standard vernacular would be "window-boxed", though I have a few more "colorful" terms for it.


Window-boxed, shmindow-boxed, it looks like do-do-boxed! 

Sorry mods, I accept the consequences of calling a video format a name. I should be more senistive to the feelings of the format itself and its siblings, right?! :lol:


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Too bad Enterprise never got a fifth season...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If Enterprise had started a year or two ago, I'd have bet on renewal for at least five years. It looks *so* much better in HD that I'd think it would get enough more HD viewers to make a difference in its fate.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> If Enterprise had started a year or two ago, I'd have bet on renewal for at least five years. It looks *so* much better in HD that I'd think it would get enough more HD viewers to make a difference in its fate.


I thinnk you have a very valid point. I am still unsure why they canceled it.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The problem was declining ratings from day one. Those were caused by poor script writing and recycled script ideas the first two years. Depending on who you talk to, a contributing factor was even poorer decisions by the suits at Paramount who were afraid of getting rid of Trek touchstones like phasers, photon torpedoes and the Borg to make Enterprise a true prequel in a hostile galaxy.

The ratings got so low the third and fourth years that the remastered _Star Trek_ now airing, 40 year old episodes with spruced up special effects, is in the same ratings ballpark as _Enterprise_. If _Enterprise_ had been able to hang onto the audience they got with the Broken Bow pilot, it would be on the air. It dropped in half immediately, and later dropped in half again.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> The problem was declining ratings from day one. Those were caused by poor script writing and recycled script ideas the first two years. Depending on who you talk to, a contributing factor was even poorer decisions by the suits at Paramount who were afraid of getting rid of Trek touchstones like phasers, photon torpedoes and the Borg to make Enterprise a true prequel in a hostile galaxy.
> 
> The ratings got so low the third and fourth years that the remastered _Star Trek_ now airing, 40 year old episodes with spruced up special effects, is in the same ratings ballpark as _Enterprise_. If _Enterprise_ had been able to hang onto the audience they got with the Broken Bow pilot, it would be on the air. It dropped in half immediately, and later dropped in half again.


Spock,

The show was doomed as soon as they decided it needed to be on UPN with really no other shows as support. It took Fox many years and many solid shows to become considered a real network. If I remember correctly they also changed the day/time of the show...wasn't it on Friday nights for awhile?


----------

